# ultimate gig lights



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

OK so I got the 16 ft Carolina skiff jvx and I found lights that look pretty promising on the brunson netting website. They are the twin light ultimate gig lights. They pull 1760 lumens I believe. They will run off a 12 volt and from the video online look like they will adjust to reach the water level on the jvx skiff. Has anybody on here had any experience with these lights? I am set on not using a Granny. Part of the reason I flounder is for the peace and quiet.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Autocorrect got me Genny not granny


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

CountryFolksCanSurvive22 said:


> OK so I got the 16 ft Carolina skiff jvx and I found lights that look pretty promising on the brunson netting website. They are the twin light ultimate gig lights. They pull 1760 lumens I believe. They will run off a 12 volt and from the video online look like they will adjust to reach the water level on the jvx skiff. Has anybody on here had any experience with these lights? I am set on not using a Granny. Part of the reason I flounder is for the peace and quiet.


I actually bought a set of 4 from there. I'll shoot you a pm where you can call me if you want. The set of 4 will run off one battery all night.


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

PM sent sbarrow


----------



## bowdiddly (Jan 6, 2010)

Country Folk,
I bought three of the ultimate gig lights of the 18watt model. I could not believe how well they worked and how little amperage they use.
I had been looking for LED's for quite a while before buying them.
They are pricy but I believe worth it.


----------

